# X-Trail Speaker Sizes and Locations



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I know a few of you have replaced your stock X-Trail speakers. If you can, could you please call out the speaker locations and the sizes at each location?

Are there some speakers that may not fit in those locations due to space limitations etc...?

I know speakers and audio is a personnal taste thing, however recommendations are fine too...


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

There are 6 speakers. One 6.5 inch in each door plus two tweeters in the dash. I wasn't too happy with the sound, there was a lot of bass but lack of trebles. So I replaced the one-way front door speakers with two-way JBLs (6.5 inch, 2 inches mounting depth) so now I have 4 tweeters in the front. It does sound better but eventualy I'm gonna move those new speakers to the back and install components with crossovers in the front. 
It looked like there was a little bit of room between the speaker and the glass so I believe anything with mounting depth less than 2.25 inch would fit.
Send me a PM if you want details about the installation (it requires some creativity with mounting brackets - I got pictures)


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent info Mike, Thanks! :thumbup: PM sent


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*speakers*

Viper,

This post may help as well...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895&page=66&pp=15 

it is from that "monster thread" earlier last year...

ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Viper,
> 
> This post may help as well...
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48895&page=66&pp=15
> ...


Thanks Valboo, I knew I seen somewhere those particular pictures :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

MIke, I bet the extra tweeter makes a difference. I would like to upgrade the speakers to the component Infinty Kappas as well. I have Infinity Kappa Component in both my 325i and my Accord EXR. The extended highs really helps over the DIN of road noise.

I seen a nice set of Kappa 2 Ways (non component) that look good for the price. I'll wait till I get the Truck and see what it needs  

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Tweeter installation might get even trickier than the door speakers. The tweeters are tiny, installed in an angle and there is something like sound tube directing the sound. There is no way that aftermarket tweeters would fit the same way. I think I'll have to remove the angled bracket and install tweeters pointing straight up (when you get your car and take off the dash speaker grill you will understand what I'm talking about


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.

I'm thinking even these Kappa 3 ways, in each door would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Yes you can..*

Hi ....

In my installations.. I made a bracket that fit perfectly for my tweeters that have them pointing properly. Takes time but it can be done.

Stephen




mike dockal said:


> Tweeter installation might get even trickier than the door speakers. The tweeters are tiny, installed in an angle and there is something like sound tube directing the sound. There is no way that aftermarket tweeters would fit the same way. I think I'll have to remove the angled bracket and install tweeters pointing straight up (when you get your car and take off the dash speaker grill you will understand what I'm talking about


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike showed me a technique that uses the stock speakers mounting brackets cut from the frame. Once I get our truck and speakers, i'll have a closer look at which method to perform


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

Do I need to remove the side panels to replace the side speakers? Any step-by-step help? pls email me at [email protected], thanks!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> Do I need to remove the side panels to replace the side speakers? Any step-by-step help? pls email me at [email protected], thanks!


Hi,

I have created a step by step door trim removal DIY Guide on the Australian X-Trail Forum and it can be found HERE just click on "Technical" and then click on "DIY Guides and How to"

Hope it helps


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created a step by step door trim removal DIY Guide on the Australian X-Trail Forum and it can be found HERE just click on "Technical" and then click on "DIY Guides and How to"
> 
> Hope it helps


 strange...My didnt come with tweeters at all...only 4 speakers and i have to sonatantly EQ the sound according the the genre....which is abit of a hassle...I don't see the pt of adding subs to my car cos it'll kill my boot space...defeating the purpose of getting this wonderful car...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> strange...My didnt come with tweeters at all...only 4 speakers and i have to sonatantly EQ the sound according the the genre....which is abit of a hassle...I don't see the pt of adding subs to my car cos it'll kill my boot space...defeating the purpose of getting this wonderful car...


HI Sergei,

It's normal not to have the front 2 tweeters on some models. In Australia only the Ti and Ti-Luxury has the front tweeters under the mesh grill. I have sourced them from a wrecker and added them in to mine. The wiring for the tweeters is already there (yours will have the wiring and plug there too)

I agree about the sub and I'd rather have the boot space too, especially by having 2 kids.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how do i remove that cover to get to the tweeters??

by addin a single 12" sub with a very small box sealed

make the music sound sooooooooooo much better :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> how do i remove that cover to get to the tweeters??
> 
> by addin a single 12" sub with a very small box sealed
> 
> make the music sound sooooooooooo much better :thumbup:


There is a "how to" about the tweeters in the link I posted above on the Australian Forum too 

Check it out. You can put there aftermarket tweeters too and use the existing wiring.

Find the link HERE under "Technical"

The sound of my kids at the back will kill any sound coming from any size sub. hehehe That's why I don't bother LOL


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ah icic

thanx i didnt see that the first time lol


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

To remove the tweeter cover... (on a 250X, i do not know for other models)

simply put your hands at the back of the mesh/cloth cover and pull towards you and the lock will be released and you now have access to the tweeters

I have added two 12" solobarick active subs and it sounds much sweeter on my JVC factory head unit.


----------

